# Rex Ryan's wife's feet ?



## gmcunni (Dec 22, 2010)

a bit creepy if you ask me.

http://deadspin.com/5715741/this-ma...fe-making-foot+fetish-videos?skyline=true&s=i


----------



## SkiDork (Dec 22, 2010)

Like I said on KZone, its a non issue except for distracting from the task at hand which is to beat Da Bears


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 22, 2010)

:blink::blink::blink:

I admit, I do appreciate a nice set of feet.  But those videos are beyond creepy.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 22, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> Like I said on KZone, its a non issue except for distracting from the task at hand which is to beat Da Bears



I agree on this point.  Who cares what Rex and his wife are into?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 22, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> I agree on this point.  Who cares what Rex and his wife are into?



+1


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Dec 22, 2010)

i would


----------



## dmc (Dec 22, 2010)

Videos are only creepy if you watch them...

I'm not into the foot thing.. But hey - whatever floats your boat..


----------



## HD333 (Dec 22, 2010)

Sexy Rexy. This guy is entertaining. I'd like to see Belichick's girlfriend's tapes....


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 22, 2010)

HD333 said:


> Sexy Rexy. This guy is entertaining. I'd like to see Belichick's girlfriend's tapes....



Oh, yea ...


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 22, 2010)

nice!


wa-loaf said:


> Oh, yea ...


----------



## dmc (Dec 22, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Oh, yea ...



Woof...  And knowing his history with video - I bet there's a ton of tapes around... haha.


----------



## Mildcat (Dec 22, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Oh, yea ...



Wow I bet she has an awesome pair of..........

Ummm feet.


----------



## legalskier (Dec 22, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> :blink::blink::blink:
> 
> I admit, I do appreciate a nice set of feet.  But those videos are beyond creepy.



At least she doesn't trip any opposing players with them.    :razz:

Btw, doesn't this thread qualify as _"News of the Weird?"_ (One of my personal faves.)


----------



## Geoff (Dec 22, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Oh, yea ...



She has to improve in all three phases of her game.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 22, 2010)

"She's big, she's strong, plays with good technique, she's tough and very well couched. Have to be prepared on Sunday, our she'll cause a lot of problems."

Reporter,"Bill, the question was about the Bills"


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 23, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> "She's big, she's strong, plays with good technique, she's tough and *very well couched*. Have to be prepared on Sunday, our she'll cause a lot of problems."
> 
> Reporter,"Bill, the question was about the Bills"



I'm sure she's very familiar with Bills couch.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 23, 2010)

I want to see the illegal videotape


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 23, 2010)

Yeah well back on topic:

 i'm bettin DA Bears ain't 'playin FOOTSIE with Coach Toesuck  and the Green machine this weekend ! Imagine the trash talkin along that front line :


----------



## dmc (Dec 23, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Yeah well back on topic:
> 
> i'm bettin DA Bears ain't 'playin FOOTSIE with Coach Toesuck  and the Green machine this weekend ! Imagine the trash talkin along that front line :



Going to be a great game.... I hope 

I like da Bears - always have.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 23, 2010)

dmc said:


> Going to be a great game.... I hope
> 
> I like da Bears - always have.



It will be a great game D  Both good teams   -- I'm a long term suffering Bear fan ,so this yr has been a RELIEF for a change !


----------



## dmc (Dec 23, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> It will be a great game D  Both good teams   -- I'm a long term suffering Bear fan ,so this yr has been a RELIEF for a change !



I hope it snows...   The uglier the better dammit...


----------



## Black Phantom (Dec 23, 2010)

dmc said:


> I hope it snows...   *The uglier the better dammit.*..



You asked for it...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 23, 2010)

dmc said:


> I hope it snows...   The uglier the better dammit...



RIGHT ON --,gimme some BEARS weather !  and a frozen field-------  Channeling Ditka and Butkus


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 23, 2010)

i prefer French Tips....


----------



## Black Phantom (Dec 23, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> i prefer French Tips....


----------



## bigbog (Dec 25, 2010)

HAHAHA...Well I think Michelle's days for potentially making it as a foot model have passed a little....:lol: , but if she holds onto the self-love....as they say _Beauty is in the eye of the beholder_...


----------

